# Doug Fir milling question



## hbohnet (May 28, 2011)

I am new to milling and have only milled a couple of cedar logs. I have a fir tree that is coming down and would like to mill 6"x6" x 12 ft timbers. The tree is 28" at base, approx 60 ft tall and the first 30 ft is straight with no branches. Are there any considerations when milling to get the best timbers such as where the heart wood is? What is best way to dry timbers to minimize warping and how long before these timbers can be used? They will be posts for an open building. Located in BC interior so normally dry climate although I am starting to question that with the weather lately. Thanks.


----------



## TraditionalTool (May 28, 2011)

hbohnet said:


> I am new to milling and have only milled a couple of cedar logs. I have a fir tree that is coming down and would like to mill 6"x6" x 12 ft timbers. The tree is 28" at base, approx 60 ft tall and the first 30 ft is straight with no branches. Are there any considerations when milling to get the best timbers such as where the heart wood is? What is best way to dry timbers to minimize warping and how long before these timbers can be used? They will be posts for an open building. Located in BC interior so normally dry climate although I am starting to question that with the weather lately. Thanks.


Well, you might be limited by how long you can mill, but the 30 foot section with no branches will most likely produce the best material. In general the clearer the wood, the better the grade. Now, as for getting the most 6x6 out of a single tree, the best grade will be box heart, or one from the center of the tree. You might be able to get 4 per tree, if you cut out the pith and take a 6x6 out of each quarter. Not ideal, but will give you the largest QTY. It will take about 5-6 years to fully dry a 6x6.


----------



## hbohnet (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for the reply TraditionalTool. I would like to get the most lumber out of this tree so will be cutting into quarters and leave out center, I am assuming this is what you mean. A little shocked that it will take 5-6 years to dry. Do you see major concerns if I built with these timbers after a few months?


----------



## mtngun (May 28, 2011)

hbohnet said:


> Do you see major concerns if I built with these timbers after a few months?


It is common to frame with green doug fir. It's actually much easier to work when it is green.

It depends on how these 6x6's will be used. If they are vertical posts, then no problem. If they are horizontal beams, then you will have to accept that they are going to shrink a little across the grain.

Doug Fir is a more stable than average wood. Biggest problem I've had with it is cracking and checking as it dries.


----------



## TraditionalTool (May 28, 2011)

hbohnet said:


> Thanks for the reply TraditionalTool. I would like to get the most lumber out of this tree so will be cutting into quarters and leave out center, I am assuming this is what you mean. A little shocked that it will take 5-6 years to dry. Do you see major concerns if I built with these timbers after a few months?


In general it takes about 1 year per inch of wood.

As mtngn mentioned, you can work with them green, it is done all the time. Just depends on how your using them.

I'm going to be using green doug fir for rafters on a log home I'm building. The rafters will be 6"x10"x21'. In this case I do plan to box heart the rafters, if at all possible. IOW, if I am low on logs I will probably not box heart all of them, but for rafters it makes sense to so I may need to get more logs.

I'm working with my logs green, and am accounting for the settling they will go through as they reach equilibrium.


----------



## hbohnet (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I will be using them as posts so will plan on building shortly after I cut them. For interest sakes, how much will a 6x6 shrink over time?


----------

